# She bites her nails!



## lizflan (Nov 28, 2007)

My little yorkie/schnauzer mix bites her nails! even AFTER she has them trimmed already. I don't know how to stop her, or even if i should. she makes them sharp again when i get them drummed, and chews them after they get clipped. What can i do?


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

you might want to take her to the vet to make sure she doesn't have anything wrong with her nails or things like grass seed in between her toes, fungal infections, or even allergies to something that makes her feet itchy.

if all comes back clear you can get a solution in either a bottle or on cotton swabs from the pet store that numbs the nerve in their quick to stop the pain or itchiness such as http://www.sulfodene.com/3-wayoint.htm


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

lizflan said:


> My little yorkie/schnauzer mix bites her nails! even AFTER she has them trimmed already. I don't know how to stop her, or even if i should. she makes them sharp again when i get them drummed, and chews them after they get clipped. What can i do?


I agree to check with your vet, it could be itchiness - even due to allergies (something within the food she eats or in her surroundings), or something stuck in the fur by the nails, if the nails are too long her feet could be hurting when she walks, or it could be something as simple as being bored. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## SanDiegoDog (Jan 18, 2008)

You can always put a little bit of vinegar on their nails to encourage them to stop chewing. This little trick worked for my black lab when he was chewing his paws.


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

funny that you say that - using vinegar, good that it worked for your lab, I used it for my border collie and also had to try lemon juice and my dog just licked more.


----------

